

Ask HN how to configure EMACS to do this? - tootlol

How do I configure emacs to automatically insert prototype functions from .h when opening the corresponding .cc file?. Could someone please show me how to write this marco? I have already asked on stackoverflow but no answer so far.
======
kunley
<http://norvig.com/21-days.html>

~~~
tootlol
I have read it already, is this related?

------
anymoonus
type M-x polo

